# Tecumseh HM80 crankshaft



## Chaosracing (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone can help me out. I got a free Agrifab yard vac motor and impeller set up from my dad's neighbor due to his stupidity on starting this engine. The rewind broke, so instead of replacing the string he decided to put an impact gun on the crankshaft nut and spin it. Well he snapped the end of the crankshaft off. So I get the engine and stuff to make my own yard vac. I tore down the engine and there is barely any wear inside which is why I would like to repair it. My question is where can I locate a new crankshaft (or used one in good shape)? I found 2 sites but the numbers dont match my model numbers. Info as it appears on my engine tag.
HM80 - 155630W
DOM: 03143CB0006
DISP 318 CC
ENGINE FAMILY 3TPXS.3182BA


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

You can find it here for $147.84
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=HM80-155630W&dn=EHM801HM80RS1155630W-EN


----------



## Chaosracing (Nov 23, 2010)

I found that site....Just wondering if anyone knew of anything a little cheaper or where I might be able to find a used one?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

You can try Craigslist.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

MandD.com has the crank listed for $110. You can probably get a complete short block from http://smallenginewarehouse.com/ for about $150-$175 or a complete engine for about $225. Have a good one. Geo

Search HM80, Looks like a HM80 shortblock, last item on the page, $170.
http://smallenginewarehouse.com/ProductSearch.asp


----------

